# xXx GTO Replica or Model?



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just rewatched xXx with Vin Diesel- I forgot how much I loved that GTO he drove with all the weird Bond gadgets.

I am trying to remember- was there a 1:18 Diecast or a styrene model kit ever made of this car? I know a standard '67 GTO kit could be modified but that is a lot of interior greebly to duplicate from the few screen shots you see of it (plus the flipping rear seat/gun rack).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ertl produced a die-cast version of the car in 1:18 scale, and AMT produced a model kit in 1:25 scale. I have absolutely no idea about how accurate either product is.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
I can always adjust for accuracy if the basics are OK, it is just a lot of special detail to recreate and looking to save some time...


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> AMT produced a model kit in 1:25 scale. I have absolutely no idea about how accurate either product is.


well, it's not too bad from the outside, but the james bond inspired interior is represented by four dash pod gauges. :crying:
so i basically detailed it myself, which was actually a lot of fun. (which in the last 8 years has faded rather badly)


----------

